# Before and After



## Renegade Traine (Mar 17, 2007)

This is me 15 months apart



Orange County Personal Trainer

http://www.socalworkout.com

Chris


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

HOLY SH*T

Great progress mate!!!

You must be well pleased with yaself and rightly so !!

Excellent work buddy, well done


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

well done bud! :beer1:


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

lost a lot extra bulk there bud keep it going


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

incredible progress! congratulations!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

That is excellent mate well done


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

S*** Hot mate, well done:smoke:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

thats so good for 15 months! well done!!

Ben


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What crap, these are me 15months apart - o and look here is a link to my personal training web site........so you went from being fat to a great personal trainer in 15 months? LMFAO


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LMAO - I thought it was a bit strange with the link posted but didnt wanna say anything! Well pointed out though Jay!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> What crap, these are me 15months apart - o and look here is a link to my personal training web site........so you went from being fat to a great personal trainer in 15 months? LMFAO


LMAO, well spotted dude!!

I must have been blind


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

B B B B B Bullsh1t!!!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you guys visted his link, its so funny what some people have 'aparently' said.


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, yeah i had a good laugh


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Imagine that, an exaggerating American, who would have thought it?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm concerned by the amount of shellacking this guy is getting here fellas. Whatever the time frame he did it in, he did do it, and either way there's nothing wrong with being proud of what you have achieved. If he has found a way of making a living doing this with others, why should'nt he? I'm a PT myself & was on the verge of a breakdown in my 9-5 job. Since I started doing something I have a genuine passion for, I have never been happier. I think he's at least due some recognition for making the life positive change. For sure, he was headed for a heart attack if he stayed like the 'before' pic. I myself have testimonials from clients that can sometimes seem a little unbelievable to the onlooker, but I tell no lies, every one of them has made a significant change in thier appearance & health. I even have clients that use this forum.

Of course, PT's in the US are a little 'louder' than we are over here, but that's how you get noticed in such an aggresive industry & if you have gotten results with yourself & others, you'd damn well better shout about it.

It's very easy to be negative & cynical in this day & age, which is why people see someone making such a radical change find it difficult to comprehend & sometimes hit out. Take a moment out & think how proud you would be to make such a change, in however long a timeframe. We all strive for improvement so let's encourage each other instead of going for the jugular.

Sorry to waffle.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thats fair enough Paul.......but this is the part of the forum where people put their pics for comment not for free adverts.

And the fact that he hasn't even been back to view the comments, or to even post on any other thread......

Agree with your post tho but I think this dude is not as genuine...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

And do you not think it's possible he read the responses to his first post & decided we are not worth bothering with? Maybe that's why he hasn't been back......

I was given a real welcome when I joined the board & it's why I'm still around as there's a lot of nice people on here & I have made a lot of friends. It would be good to see him given the opportunity to prove his claims. I don't think I'd post again given the responses he got if it were me.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

fu**ing sinical ,  its all true!

ive edited as now i feel a little bit tight mabye he is just very proud and wanted everyone to visit his site!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Paul, i see what your saying - but all of his first replies were really encouraging! I thought it was good and was going to post - til i saw the advert he snuck in!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

So what if he placed a link on his post? I don't begrudge anyone a living. When I've opened my gym, I'll be a shameless self promoter. If he fell foul of the board rules, he'll be pulled up about it but that's a job for the moderators, not us.

Did'nt see anyone whining about James mentioning his DVD did we? No, and quite rightly so. Just because you aren't familiar with this guy does not mean he should be dismissed in an instant. I may be wrong about his intentions to stick around, but I guess we'll never know now. I was at least willing to give the guy a chance.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Fair enough, I will appologise to the guy if he comes back.

Jamie


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, group hug


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Bloody yanks. always selling something.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

And yet you have an avatar of an American...................

The whole basis of any economy revolves around someone selling something to somebody, be it a product or a service so I think you'll find even us Limeys are always selling something too. What a bunch of b*stards, trying to earn a living, oh the shame!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

he's not going to get many clients on a uk board if he were looking for work


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Precisely, so why is everyone so suspicious?

Anyway, everyone should be booking James L & me as thier PT!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

me and my big mouth. gggrrrhhh!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My brother probably lives within 10 miles of where the training is, he is in Orange County.

But my personal Trainer is there in the good ol UK.

Yep, this yank is using one of your very own top notch personal trainers.

I am very happy so far with using him.

He is a great personal trainer, a good man, and always has something nice to say.

Well, that is unless you are a beer drinker:doh:

He is very well known, trains the best of the best, and has a winning track record.

He also is a fello compititor as well, ex professional bicycle racer, and his woman is an olympic athlete.

He has a bit of an ugly mugg but hey, you cant have it all now can you.....lol...... 

I bet you guys are wondering who this might be right?

He is famous, popular, smart.

I wont be giving away any more secrets.

Rep points for the guys that can figure out who is my personal trainer.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

hackskii said:


> My brother probably lives within 10 miles of where the training is, he is in Orange County.
> 
> But my personal Trainer is there in the good ol UK.
> 
> ...


Paul Booth


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

hackskii said:


> My brother probably lives within 10 miles of where the training is, he is in Orange County.
> 
> But my personal Trainer is there in the good ol UK.
> 
> ...


All correct apart from the ugly mugg bit. I have that sought after 'saddlebag with eyes' look! And my wife is actually an international masters athlete, but still world class & puts me to shame. Good abs too!

My yank clients are currently in shock as I requested they leave the beer out for a whole week. Once they regain consciousness I'm sure they will be fine.:beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, I am in shock, no beer and id rather hang up my gloves. Oh wait a minute I dont even box....lol....

Well, I might have to start boxing so I can quit.

Speaking of quitting, I would give up beer drinking but I am no quitter.

Below is the shirt I just have to buy. It is so me....

Another reason I wont quit is I am making such good gains I don't want to make too much gains and make everyone else feel bad:rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

My wife used to have a T shirt with ''I can't understand people who don't drink. Imagine waking up & knowing you won't feel any better all day!'' printed on it.

She has a fondness for the wine. I'm surrounded by weak willed people!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> My wife used to have a T shirt with ''I can't understand people who don't drink. Imagine waking up & knowing you won't feel any better all day!'' printed on it.
> 
> She has a fondness for the wine. I'm surrounded by weak willed people!


I am not weak willed, I just enjoy my beer:rolleye11

It isnt that I dont have the willpower to stop, I dont want to stop, I have little if any desire to stop.

Not only that but all the girls look better after some alcohol and if you saw some of the women I have been with you would drink too...........LMFAO..........HAAAAA HAAAAA


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Renegade Traine said:


> This is me 15 months apart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done for an American. 

Oh wait, I am one too. :rolleye11

Paul, I am looking for a good mod on my website. You would be my first pic!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

winger said:


> Very well done for an American.
> 
> Oh wait, I am one too. :rolleye11
> 
> Paul, I am looking for a good mod on my website. You would be my first pic!


Oh dear god winger, you can't go putting me in a position with any power. I'd get power mad & end up becoming a tyrant :nono: :rage:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> Oh dear god winger, you can't go putting me in a position with any power. I'd get power mad & end up becoming a tyrant :nono: :rage:


That is just what I am looking for.........


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Winger have you opened a new Bodybuilding forum? I thought yours was an 'Adult Entertainment Board"?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

:jerk: lol,its not even the same bloke,take a long hard look at both faces, the trim dude has a very distinct ridge line goin down his forehead while burger boys got klingon eyebrows,lmfao

And the ears are diff too!:jerk:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Winger have you opened a new Bodybuilding forum? I thought yours was an 'Adult Entertainment Board"?


LOL. Porn and bodybuilding under one roof. :jerk:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

winger said:


> LOL. Porn and bodybuilding under one roof. :jerk:


...and heres the main attraction,introducing The Orange County Bike.

Before........Fat bike! and after.......Sports bike!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice transformation.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice transformation.


Honestly these sites must think we were born yesterday.

Its not the same guy in the pix and its not the same girl in the other one either.The first chick looks like a 10 buck hooker the other chick looks like my sister......or is it the other way round?......eeewwwwww!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That's funny.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

gentlegiant said:


> Honestly these sites must think we were born yesterday.
> 
> Its not the same guy in the pix and its not the same girl in the other one either.The first chick looks like a 10 buck hooker the other chick looks like my sister......or is it the other way round?......eeewwwwww!


either way can you hook me up with your sister im not fussy


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

:spammer:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> So what if he placed a link on his post? I don't begrudge anyone a living. When I've opened my gym, I'll be a shameless self promoter.


Is the gym in Manchester? What area?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

It will be either in the Stockport/Bredbury area, or around Sale/Altrincham. It all depends on finding a suitable premises, which is proving to be quite a chore. I have to get the right building, in the right location, with plenty of parking & then fingers crossed I can get the local authorities go ahead for change of use from industrial to leisure. What a nightmare, it's like looking for a fish fart bubble in the atlantic.

I will let people know when it's getting close though. Hopefully inside of three months I'll have opened the doors.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> It will be either in the Stockport/Bredbury area, or around Sale/Altrincham. It all depends on finding a suitable premises, which is proving to be quite a chore. I have to get the right building, in the right location, with plenty of parking & then fingers crossed I can get the local authorities go ahead for change of use from industrial to leisure. What a nightmare, it's like looking for a fish fart bubble in the atlantic.
> 
> I will let people know when it's getting close though. Hopefully inside of three months I'll have opened the doors.


Ah right nice one.

I used to work on bredbury industrial estate so tat would have been really handy.

I have trained in Outline which was not too far away as well, the only other Stockport area gym I when for a short time was No Limits in Marple which is a good gym.

I think if you get something set up around Bredbury or in that general area it will do really well.

I know exactly what you mean about locations.

I own a beauty/nails/tanning salon in Droylsden Manchester and finding the right spot was a nightmare and if you look at everywhere there's a promonade of shops with a salon on it!!!!

Totally saturated.

I'm looking for a new place in Clayton or Beswick next I think.

Good look mate.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks John. I'm prepared to wait for the right location as this is a major issue with a gym & can mean the difference between massive success & bankruptcy!

I'm going to do this properly or not at all, so when this place does open, it'll be awesome.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Paul, if the gym is good enough, once word spreads, people will travel miles for quality. Providing of course, there isnt stiff competition nearby (or closer to ones home/place of work as it were).

My gym is on an industrial estate pretty much tucked away from civilisation. A lot of People travel miles to get there. Me myself I live 7 miles away, takes me 25/30 mins to travel to the gym. For quality, you'll go the extra mile. cough cough, excuse the pun.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree with Ralpy. I drive 17 miles sometimes just because of a good incline bench...lol.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

My gym will be catering on the whole, for people who may not be quite as self motivated as we are so I need to be especially careful about the location. The less 'driven' someone is, the less chance of them going out of thier way to get to the place. Obviously, once I have got them in & they start to get the results from my programmes (as do all my clients) it will ensure they keep coming back, but I need to get them in there in the first place.

I'm not afraid of competition from major health club chains. I've been in most of them as a PT & the equipment, atmosphere & customer service leaves a lot to be desired. I'm not talking about a hardcore feel to the place, I'm talking about a real quality feel to the place, coupled with staff & PT's who are seriously clued up. The big clubs will be losing members to me. I will be offering everything they have & more, so aside from a pool for people to pee in there's no contest.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> aside from a pool for people to pee in there's no contest.


So I will just swim in your toilet then.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

winger said:


> So I will just swim in your toilet then.


Jeez, I knew you were no monster but if there's room for you to fit then go for it! :tongue10:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

But first I will have to taste it to make sure it's clean. I dont want to swim in dirty water..........lol.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

lol nice ^^^


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

rayvonn said:


> either way can you hook me up with your sister im not fussy


Anytime bro...

...just put her back in the barn when you've finnished and try not to wake

the other cattle!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

DOWN.........................................:boohoo:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, nice tongue


----------



## TOSS (Apr 17, 2007)

Impressive DUDE


----------

